# Which suburb is suitable for Indians to stay in KL ?



## krishna_aus

Hi,

We are planning to move to KL on a job change. I would to like to get some advice on areas in KL where living could be comfortable for Indian population. 

Are there any agents to help us settle with a rental houses there? 

Also could I get some advise on shopping places like groceries and other basic necessities. 

Kindly share your respective advise and guide us thru this.

Thanks in advance

Regards
Krishna


----------



## tumbleweeds

KL is a very integrated city, and Malays, Chinese and Indians all seem to share the same neighborhoods (along with ex-pats from western countries). I lived in Brickfields, which has a large Tamil population, a few Chinese and a small minority of Malays. It's a nice neighborhood - as Indians, you'd fit right in. It's very convenient to public transport, too, and there are some excellent restaurants in the area and a great little Indian night market. To find a place, either check the paper (The Star or the New Straits Times are the two main newspapers for KL) or find some agents through Malaysia Property & Real Estate For Sale / Rent - iProperty, and browse through the rental listings for that area. Villa Scott, Scott Sentral and Palm Court are three big condominiums in Brickfields, and there are several smaller ones, as well. 

You might also find some nice areas in Bangsar, Petaling Jaya or Klang (which is further out). Keep in mind that most leases require at least a 6 month commitment and most landlords want to have a one year lease. Expect to pay first month, one month security deposit, a utility deposit and the stamp fee. If there are no damages or delinquent rent and you stay for the duration of your lease, all money other than your normal rent should be returned when you vacate except for the stamp fee, which will be somewhere around 300-400 RM.

Hope that helps. It's a neat city - I'm sure that you'll enjoy it!


----------



## krishna_aus

Thanks a lot for the information. Its very useful for me.


----------



## charliejoe

*Hi Krishna*

Hi,

Location wise, it's safe anywhere and here, you don't have to worry about, whether it's an Indian, Chinese or Malay area...

A few questions - a) Where exactly in KL will your office be..??
b) Any kids for International School..? c) A budget for your accomodation..
d) For groceries and other stuff, no worries.. All places have Supermarkets, Hypermarkets and and most amenities... Public transport is freely available..

If you have a budget, I will be able to be more specific in my answers to your questions..
When will you be posted here...?? Rental to commence..



Feel free to ask me all you want to know about Malaysia...No obligations..

Regards..






krishna_aus said:


> Hi,
> 
> We are planning to move to KL on a job change. I would to like to get some advice on areas in KL where living could be comfortable for Indian population.
> 
> Are there any agents to help us settle with a rental houses there?
> 
> Also could I get some advise on shopping places like groceries and other basic necessities.
> 
> Kindly share your respective advise and guide us thru this.
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Regards
> Krishna


----------



## andyong

I think Taman Maluri in KL near Ampang should be the place for you especially i you're looking for cheap houses.


----------

